# ncmpcpp



## joplass (Jun 25, 2020)

Hopefully someone else uses ncmpcpp and can give me an answer.  ncmpcpp on 12.1-RELEASE only provides 8 possible colors.  Is there something wrong with my installation or this is true across the board.  The same version of ncmpcpp on Linux provides over 200 color options.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jun 25, 2020)

This may be related with a change the port suffered recently to make it work with Base ncurses - r525972.


----------



## mark_j (Jun 25, 2020)

The 8 colours are the defaults for ncurses. Support for any more would depend on the terminfo of your TERM.


----------



## joplass (Jun 27, 2020)

mark_j said:


> The 8 colours are the defaults for ncurses. Support for any more would depend on the terminfo of your TERM.



Maybe not the right think to say but it does not work that way in Linux.  TERM colors should not affect ncmpcpp color options.  I will tend to go with rigoletto@


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jul 25, 2020)

Confirming the issue is related with the switch to using the BASE ncurses. Reverting to r519824 fixed it in here.

Basically means two changes, from (currently):

```
USES=           compiler:c++14-lang gnome iconv libtool localbase ncurses \
                pkgconfig readline tar:bzip2
                
CONFIGURE_ENV= BOOST_LIB_SUFFIX="" ncursesw_CFLAGS="-L${NCURSESLIB}" ncursesw_LIBS="-lncursesw"
```

To:

```
USES=           compiler:c++14-lang gnome iconv libtool localbase ncurses:port \
                pkgconfig readline tar:bzip2
                
CONFIGURE_ENV= BOOST_LIB_SUFFIX=""
```


----------

